# botox injection in the trapezius



## 574coding (May 2, 2016)

Hello, We have a provider that would like to perform a Botox injection, and the patient has Medicare.

DX G24.8 applies to this patient (other dystonia)and the provider has requested that we schedule "Botox - trapezius TPI”.

Is it possible to bill and be reimbursed….

I think CPT code that we would use is 64616.


----------



## CodingKing (May 2, 2016)

Medicare LCDs are the best place to start. 

Most of the MACs list it as covered for Dystonia when there is spasticity of central nervous system origin.


----------

